
The Remote Work Report by Zapier - 6nomads
https://zapier.com/blog/remote-work-report-by-zapier/
======
electricdesign7
I am glad this is getting adopted by more and more companies. I'd much rather
work under the shade of a tree or at the comfort of my home rather than from a
cubicle.

